

Such is Fascism - colund
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmagasinetneo.se%2Fartiklar%2Fsadan-ar-fascismen%2F&edit-text=

======
jetskindo
1 point and front page ?

